

Firebase Hits One Million Concurrents - ossama
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-07-11-one-million.html?1

======
mayop100
The Hacker News community has been amazingly supportive of us, and we really
appreciate it! Many of you spent time with me in the early days going over our
API (in excruciating detail). Others vouched for us in HN comment threads to
let the world know that “yes, it really does work as described!”. Still others
have contributed to our open source projects.

HN is the first place we go to tell the world about new features, and each
time we’re always eager to hear everyone’s thoughts. We’ll have more updates
soon, in fact : )

Lemme know if you want t-shirts, stickers, Hot Sauce (yes, we have our own hot
sauce), etc: andrew@firebase.com

~~~
houstonishot
Is this in any way a response to Amazon's cognito?

Congrats either way, but it seems like a petty update just to show off against
Amazon.

~~~
meowface
...It does? Really?

